# What to use to sweeten the deal



## Ettiene (2/7/16)

Could anybody please tell me what all my options to sweeten up the taste of my vape?


----------



## zadiac (2/7/16)

Marshmallow concentrate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ettiene (2/7/16)

Marshmallow????

I ordered....
among so other flavours for my first REAL start up diy kit

Thats good to know
I was a bit worried as my vendor was out of stock on sweetner.

Thank you kindly for you Very helpfull advise.


----------



## SAVaper (2/7/16)

I might be wrong but Ethyl Maltol I believe is also a sweetner

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ettiene (2/7/16)

Thank you for the reply

Seems like ill be OK then as i have odered myself 3 bottels of Ethyl Maltol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (2/7/16)

I found that the marshmallow concentrate works better for me than EM and it makes almost any juice taste better. Maybe just for me, but try it. I haven't used EM in ages since I started using the marshmallow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## daniel craig (2/7/16)

TFA sucralose

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SAVaper (2/7/16)

zadiac said:


> I found that the marshmallow concentrate works better for me than EM and it makes almost any juice taste better. Maybe just for me, but try it. I haven't used EM in ages since I started using the marshmallow.



I will keep that in mind thanks.


----------



## Andre (2/7/16)

zadiac said:


> I found that the marshmallow concentrate works better for me than EM and it makes almost any juice taste better. Maybe just for me, but try it. I haven't used EM in ages since I started using the marshmallow.


Yeah, I agree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (2/7/16)

EM is good for creating a wetter mouth feel and minimal sugar sweetness but more burnt sugar flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

